# 2015 foals - LP Painted Ponys



## paintponylvr (Dec 29, 2015)

since the 2o15 foals is archived and we can't add to it, thought I'd update here...

We lost our June filly, *Kava*, on 28 September. Then the very next morning w/ no warning signs and a very small udder, 'Clipse produced a bay tobiano colt. We weren't real happy w/ the "swap" - but he's definitely grown on us. He's a nice colt.

Here are some pics of *Riddler*, born 29 Sept.















We were waiting for K-La to foal and SANTA's CREW were a day late in delivering her - maybe she had to help in her "previous form"?

Welcome *Blitzen*, a filly, born 26 December between 0630 & 0900 in the morning. Julie took the first pic of her, and then Sierra took a pic of Julie holding her w/ me to the side! Julie was sooooo surprised by being able to pick her up...









& her 1/2 brother says... "U wanna play?"...


----------



## chandab (Dec 30, 2015)

Love the name you decided on.


----------



## paintponylvr (Dec 30, 2015)

.

Julie let me know that we have four more names to use from Santa's Team... Since 1998, we've had Vixen, Comet & Cupid, now Blitzen!


----------



## Silver City Heritage Farmstead (Dec 30, 2015)

Yeah Paula, you lack Dasher, Dancer, Prancer and Donder. Three of those could be colts OR fillies......however......

My critters usually live up-or down-to their names. Not so sure I'd want a (for instance) Tori baby named Dancer. **hands clapped over mouth and tittering!** Can you imagine a breathtakingly beautiful filly out of her? Named LP Painted Wizard's Dancer. And from the moment she hits the ground she tippy-toes and dances "en pointe"! ROFLMAO!!

*Shudder, shudder* Nope, not a pretty thought.


----------



## paintponylvr (Dec 31, 2015)

Dragons Wish Farm said:


> Yeah Paula, you lack Dasher, Dancer, Prancer and Donder. Three of those could be colts OR fillies......however......
> 
> My critters usually live up-or down-to their names. Not so sure I'd want a (for instance) Tori baby named Dancer. **hands clapped over mouth and tittering!** Can you imagine a breathtakingly beautiful filly out of her? Named LP Painted Wizard's Dancer. And from the moment she hits the ground she tippy-toes and dances "en pointe"! ROFLMAO!!
> 
> *Shudder, shudder* Nope, not a pretty thought.


Yea, we've had some names "bounce back" on us... LOL. Never forget the Arab colt out of Chaunter (Chaunters Ayre bred to VP Charade produced LP Ayre Games). We called him "Ari" and it was wonderful except that he was everything I HATE about the "new style" of Arabs... He had miles of legs w/ a lean body on top of those stilts... INstead of the "Ari" meaning "Aries" as in "God of War" - it meant way too much "Air" under him. Then as a yearling while playing in a muddy field, he went down - HARD. He damaged both stifles and the vets that saw/treated him - said TIME... Must have finally gotten over it - we started him under saddle at 4 yrs of age (I was too big, so Sierra and Skye did his initial rides) and someone told someone and I got a call and sold him. Their place was beautiful but he was too much horse for them and he ended up being sold again (w/o me knowing) and ended up in Oklahoma - where w/ a little girl riding, his name of "Ayre Games" came back. He was beating the socks right off the QH in barrel racing until she got too big to ride him...

Hmm, going to have to dig out my ext hard drive to get pics - thought I had some in PhotoBucket, but they must have ONLY been on our website...





But I'd LOVE a DANCER (FILLY) out of Tory! She's had 2 colts for me and 3 colts and 1 filly for her previous owner... One thing - Tory may be a "bear" to deal with herself - but her two colts have been REALLY nice (Oly & Echo) ...


----------



## paintponylvr (Dec 31, 2015)

Donner reminds me more of Donner Pass (in CO?) where there were things that went bad... That would be a hard name for me to utilize.

I've never used Dasher or Prancer. Dasher may be one out of Tory as well - the word denotes FAMOUS QH running lines Dash for Cash, Dash Jet/Jet Dash (the ones I remember) - they are red horses, too. "Dash" line horses not only ran the 1/4 mile well, but did GREAT in barrel racing and in roping.


----------



## paintponylvr (May 7, 2016)

Here are the two "fuzzbutts" from 2015 so far.

Riddler is now 7 + months old.
















And little Blitzen is still little in height (big surprise w/ the size of her dam) but she is built like a tank! She is now 4 + months old. She has had some halter work, leading and has had her hooves trimmed two times, but you'd a thunk we were trying to kill her yesterday. She wanted nothing to do with haltering - though once I took her from Sierra and Yoshi (BIG, big young man @ over 6 1/2' tall), she did much better for me, LOL.
















Pretty sure that she is a true bay roan!! She is shedding just a little behind her ears and around her tail head and bum - very "roany" in those areas! Tried to get pics of that (close up) but they just came out big blurs. So... we'll have to wait until she does a true shed (or I get around to clipper her which probably won't happen, LOL).


----------



## paintponylvr (May 10, 2016)

Here's a few more pics.

Blitzen -


----------

